# need a man's opoion



## heartbroken78 (Jan 12, 2008)

hello i need a man's point of view i have been married for 11 yrs now and my husband has pretty much been cheating on me the whole time he just recently been seeing my niece's mom but she has never been married she has four kids one who has been adopted by someone and two that are in MD and my niece all four from different men do you think he will come back to me everybody says that if i leave him alone he will come running back he also said that he was willing to go get marriage help


----------



## A Good Husband (Jan 1, 2008)

If this guy has been cheating on you for 11 years I think you've got bigger issues than whether or not he's going to come back to your relationship (if that's what you're asking...I'm not entirely clear).

You should look at yourself and ask yourself if it's worth it to stay in a relationship like this. If you've been faithful to him and he has never been faithful to you, it might be time to make a change.

If he's willing to start counseling right away and he stops cheating right away, then you might be able to make a change in the relationship, but if both of those things don't change immediately, then you have to seriously consider getting out.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Why would you stay with a person that has such a history of cheating that it is predictable that he will do it again almost to the point of opening doing so with people related to you.

You deserve better.

draconis


----------



## heartbroken78 (Jan 12, 2008)

i don't honestly know he is all i have known for 11 yrs i did have my infidelty issues too don't get me wrong i am not angel but it like everyone says if you want to change you change from the door and that is what i did but i guess it was too late


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It is never to later to pick up a good habit. Suggest counciling and see where it goes from there.

draconis


----------



## heartbroken78 (Jan 12, 2008)

so even though you don't agree with counseling i should try it anyway


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

heartbroken78 said:


> so even though you don't agree with counseling i should try it anyway


Actually I advocate it [counciling] often.

I don't think much will change in your relationship, however if anything has a shot this might be it.

draconis


----------

